# Is Netflix and Youtube better on Romeo?



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a Tivo Premier and YouTube and Netflix is slow and unresponsive, is it better on the Romeo? If so I'll upgrade, just curious if it is better with new hardware. 

Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> I have a Tivo Premier and YouTube and Netflix is slow and unresponsive, is it better on the Romeo? If so I'll upgrade, just curious if it is better with new hardware.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


Much better although the Premiere is supposed to be getting the Netflix upgrade.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

Greatly improved. The new youtube interface is quite nice.


----------



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I was wondering,also.

I just activated a used Tivo Premiere last night and was watching the Tivo videos on Youtube and the menus and graphics were slow updating.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Shanezam203 said:


> I have a Tivo Premier and YouTube and Netflix is slow and unresponsive, is it better on the Romeo? If so I'll upgrade, just curious if it is better with new hardware.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shane


You Tube is okay. Netflix is glitchy. Profiles are not available at the moment. There is no ETA for when they will be due to ongoing Tivo/Netflix interface issues. Netflix works great for some but for others it is unreliable and prone to causing random Tivo reboots. This can happen whether or not something is recording. But it is most annoying while recording. especially when recording something that has no upcoming episode, which leaves one with two separate recordings and a gap in the spot where the reboot occurred.

According to TivoMargret, there is a "fix" due in December. However, there have been previous "fixes" that have worked for some but not for others. Some of the same "fixes" that worked for some have also created previously non existent issues for others. I, for one, didn't have reboots until they "fixed" reboots. Now I have reboots.

It's hit or miss and completely random as to whether or not your set up will be one that is reboot free (as many have attested to here) or one that will be reboot prone. Or one that works great one minute and is reboot crazy the next.

We are assured that Netflix and Tivo are working actively to find a solution that works for everyone and will, ultimately be able to introduce profiles. But so far, these goals has been elusive.

That being said, when Netflix is working on Tivo Roamio, it is snappy, fast and a simply astounding.

Also worth mentioning: If the slow, unresponsive nature of You Tube and Netflix on your Premier is related to your Cable/Internet service, having a Roamio won't change anything.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Great info, I will wait till December to see what Fix is coming to my Premiere but I may get a Romeo come Christmas time if I can transfer my $6.95 MSD to it easily.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Shanezam203 said:


> if I can transfer my $6.95 MSD to it easily.


Not even a remote chance of that ever happening!

Current monthly rates are $14.99 and TiVo does not transfer service plans from one TiVo to another.

My recommendation? Try to get TiVo to sell you a lifetime service for your Premiere @ $99 and then sell that unit on eBay to recoup the cost of lifetime service on your new Roamio.

I know that TiVo has offered the $99 lifetime service on S3 units, and I believe they have started to offer them on the Premieres as well.

Call them and tell them that you will cancel your monthly Premiere service, but will consider a lifetime upgrade.

That is your best bet - and still a shot in the dark.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

bradleys said:


> Shanezam203 said:
> 
> 
> > Great info, I will wait till December to see what Fix is coming to my Premiere but I may get a Romeo come Christmas time if I can transfer my $6.95 MSD to it easily.
> ...


You sure about that?



hooper said:


> Just ordered a plus from tivo. They guaranteed the $6.95 month plan would transfer. Unfortunately they did hit me with sales tax. Not a bad deal though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Not even a remote chance of that ever happening!
> 
> Current monthly rates are $14.99 and TiVo does not transfer service plans from one TiVo to another.
> 
> ...


I transferred my $6.95 rate from a Premiere to a Roamio basic last month.

You have to ask for the Non PLSR Roamio offer. It's really for people that don't have a Roamio on their account yet. I already had a Roamio Pro on my account but they were able to make an exception and give me the deal anyway. Although the Roamio needs to be purchased from TiVo. So you have to call them to get the deal and order it from the CSR on the phone.


----------

